# Turbo glows red hot



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I can probably see the answer before I get any replies but here goes
I went to jap fest santa pod at the weekend and on the way back home driving gently I noticed the tone of my exhaust go very deep and not being able to pick up speed well in any gear , plus when I pulled over I had this to look at







not bad hay
I managed to get home with a few stops to cool down
The noise from the exhaust nearly turned my brain to mush
Now today I've stripped the pipe work off and looked at the fan
Side to side I can move the shift about .5 of a mill and in and out maybe 1.5mm
What's the verdict


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Also I put in a richard bell ecu stage 1about 2 months ago with standard injectors.
Would the ecu put to much fuel through and damage the turbo as I've seen info on the net about turbo problems


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Have you checked the ignition timing with a light?


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Have to admit I've adjusted it a few times
Will have to check again
I did do 2 and a half hours each way


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

OMG OMG OMG
LOOK WHAT I FOUND
GUESS ITS THE TIMING
I've always seen this belt of centre
How do I balance out the new one so this doesn't happen again
God was looking down on me


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Is the washer missing from behind the lower pulley, this is the part that guides the belt. It may be on back to front also such that the curved lip was cutting into the belt.

I hope you haven’t done more damage as that engine was running full retard! Turbo bearings probably shot. Definitely get that oil changed too.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

That´s scary! Did it slip?


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Omg omg omg
Guess it's the timing then
What you think 10 miles left before it went bang


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Turbo seems OK
Although I can get the blades to touch just a bit
I didn't put the belt on. Last owner did
This will be my first cam belt change
And I only took the top cover off to check the plu


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I reckon less than 5 miles left on that!!!

turbo shouldn’t touch the housings at all. They will still run but those bearings are shot. Likely a bunch of burnt up oil carbonized on the seal rings too.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Its not so expensive to get the turbo rebuilt with better bearings etc, I think it was £600 mates rates for mild upgrade on my RB25DET for my project datsun


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow, sorry to read that. From the photo it looks like the Car God's were definitely looking down on you to not let the cambelt break....phew! Hopefully you soon get things back on the road


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes the gods love a skyline
New belt on and turbo undamaged


----------

